# Sublimation on Dark Cotton Garments - Forever Subli-Flex 202



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Update: First wash test was a disaster, ink stayed on vinyl but the vinyl did not stay on the shirt.

So, I recieved some test sheets and managed to get repeatable results with Forever SubliFlex 202 and here's what I think of it.

The process is pretty straight forward, it's a white vinyl printable with sublimation ink, and then cuttable with any system which can register with the sublimation print.

I used an Epson 1430 for the inks and a Roland Camm-1 for the cutting. The supplier says this only works on 100% cotton garments and I'm doing my test on black shirts.

My results are attached. I'm happy with the colors, and I think the cost of 11" x 17" sheets could put this on par with DtG with far less maintenance.

The two downsides are these:

1. This material has a very heavy hand, I'm reminded of a beach ball.

2. The vinyl does not handle hi-detail very well, it will simply fall off the backing sheet if it's cut too small. This is especially akward with text, but can be planned for and worked around when designing for the print and cut.

Overall, this gets a "good enough" rating from me. It's probably best for those doing small batches of custom dark garments who don't want the headache of DtG white-ink printing.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I spoke with a rep. and it was suggested I should up the pressure on the heat press. I pushed it to the limit and in my second wash test the image did not rip off the shirt, but it did have many small cracks in it, similar to a screen print or DtG with a bad cure.

This paper is not going to work for me, I've got an old Hotronix Fusion and it's not quite perfect, but it usually gets the job done just fine. But, maybe someone with a better press could make this work for them. I don't think it's going to work for the average shop.


----------



## ramonchin83 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you know anything about using sublimation inks on this paper Neenah 3G Jet Opaque, it supposed to work even if it is made for Inkjet


----------



## FOREVERCS (Apr 24, 2017)

ramonchin83 said:


> Do you know anything about using sublimation inks on this paper Neenah 3G Jet Opaque, it supposed to work even if it is made for Inkjet


No, that doesn't work, as the opaque backing paper is different on the Neenah product


----------



## SouL2k17 (Dec 14, 2017)

Can i ask what kind of press you used with this 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

FOREVERCS said:


> ramonchin83 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know anything about using sublimation inks on this paper Neenah 3G Jet Opaque, it supposed to work even if it is made for Inkjet
> ...


I use sublimation inks on it no problem. It says you can use sub inks on the yolo site I buy the paper from.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am curious, as to what is the advantage of doing sublimation on dark shirts if you still get the feel of the vinyl on the shirt? I understand that the quality and colors are greater than with a screen printed design, but wouldnt just a regular heat transfer do in this case? I am not sure of the complete process, but i would think that there would be a few more steps involved over a heatpressed design. Aloha.


----------



## Eighty4 (Nov 23, 2015)

WGiant said:


> I spoke with a rep. and it was suggested I should up the pressure on the heat press. I pushed it to the limit and in my second wash test the image did not rip off the shirt, but it did have many small cracks in it, similar to a screen print or DtG with a bad cure.
> 
> This paper is not going to work for me, I've got an old Hotronix Fusion and it's not quite perfect, but it usually gets the job done just fine. But, maybe someone with a better press could make this work for them. I don't think it's going to work for the average shop.


Yes, in order for it to stick completely to the shirt, the pressure must be very high. It is not different to any other Forever transfer paper, be it for laser or otherwise. If your heat press is unable to apply strong even pressure non of their transfer paper will stick to the shirt.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We use tag from JDS
It’s pretty thin


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

We use the Oki white toner conversion kit on the {A} paper of IC for Darks {Neenah} and print sublimation Ink on the {B} paper to transfer onto the dark cotton shirts with soft hand and no cracking.

____________________
AL [email protected]


----------



## Eighty4 (Nov 23, 2015)

sublial said:


> We use the Oki white toner conversion kit on the {A} paper of IC for Darks {Neenah} and print sublimation Ink on the {B} paper to transfer onto the dark cotton shirts with soft hand and no cracking.
> 
> ____________________
> AL [email protected]


I am intrigued, care to elaborate on what and how exactly you are achieving that?


----------



## Heinrichvollie (Apr 3, 2021)

Has anyone done a washing test with this paper? 

how many cycles, and what happend


----------

